# Square D QO load center diagram



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cmhcissell said:


> Does anybody have a clear pic of the inside label of a square D panel in the pic. I took a couple but they were out of focus. Interested in info about double tapping of neutral with a ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not read the whole thing but this should help,,,

http://static.schneider-electric.us/docs/Electrical Distribution/Load Centers/1100CT0501.pdf


Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Eh hum... 408.41 Grounded Conductor Terminations. Each grounded
conductor shall terminate within the panelboard in an individual
terminal that is not also used for another conductor.



Meaning if you did this..... you fail.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

"Double tapping" a neutral with another neutral or with a grounding conductor has never been permitted by the listing or by the instructions found in the panel. 

The only reason why 408.41 is in the code is because the installers were not following the instruction label that was supplied with the panel.


----------

